# Not enought hot water at gas station-need suggestions.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Have a new style gas station that is more of a restaurant than a gas station. They have a full commercial kitchen,extra sinks and 2 bathrooms. My thought is this electric heater just can't make enough to satisfy the kitchen. 

This is what they currently have. With this lay out,location and it being electric what do you suggest I do for more hot water ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

No room for a commercial gas so go with 2 tankless heaters & use that del-50 for the dishwasher


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Agreed tankless is gonna be the best option to cover your butt, if they can meet the need for the electrical. 

Worst case, setting another heater next to it in series would probably work as well


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What type or brand do you recommend. I haven't done much tankless.

I will go back and look at the electrical.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> What type or brand do you recommend. I haven't done much tankless.
> 
> I will go back and look at the electrical.


I'll get killed for this but for the last two years we have been installing Rheem for our commercial applications and have had really good results


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I really hate installing electric tankless heaters, especially in a commercial setting. 
You pretty much need a whole new sub panel most of the time to meet the electrical needs for a properly sized unit. 

I haven't heard too much about the tankless heaters that come mounted on a storage tank, but that might be a viable option.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that one working properly? If it is, where is all the hot water going? Some of the restaurants I do work for only have 40 gallon gas heaters and have plenty.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What is the temperature set at? What is the set up?

Maybe if it is at the normal 120 F then you can crank it up to 170 F and put a tempering valve on the lines going to the hand sinks and bathrooms. And just let the really hot water flow to the commercial D/W.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anybody still make an ele 80 gallon tank. I thought I remember reading htp still has one. I looked on there webpage and it didn't really show one.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I think rheem makes an 85 Gallon Marathon


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You could rewire the heater to run both elements at the same time and double the output but instead of 4kw you will need to run 8kw . So the wire would have to be changed, breaker changed out and the heater rewired. All in all 8KW would be a lot less power than a electric tankless would require and a lot less money to make it happen.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

AO Smith makes electric commercial heaters up to 119 gallons. Talk to your local rep and they can customize the heater for whatever power you have available.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I was thinking the same as Jutme. Or a larger capacity with two unbalanced simultaneous 6000 watt elements with 440 volts. I've seen those work in salons with multiple pedicure stations that required hot water.


----------

